# plastics



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

What kind of plastics do you guys use for your jigs? went to gander but did not have what I wanted. I was looking in the 3 inch range but they did not have much


----------



## ranger1957 (Aug 24, 2010)

Twisters - chartreuse & white ones works best for me.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

i like berkley 3" grubs white & chartreuse


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i have had good luck with venom. venomlures.com.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

You mite want to try "Unclejosh.com..... Then click on Kalin's. They have 1 1/2,,2,,3 and 4 inch twister tails. 10 and 20 packs. They will ship right to your door. Make sure you try there Blue'n silver and there John Deere Green. Chart.Hologram is a winner also.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 13, 2011)

I use twisters as well (I believe Ranger said he uses them to )


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

AC_ESS said:


> What kind of plastics do you guys use for your jigs? went to gander but did not have what I wanted. I was looking in the 3 inch range but they did not have much


Keitech Swing Impact Fat 3.8" @ www.landbigfish.com. Expensive but worth it and "Gators love them!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hands down got-cha is my favorite twister tails. Like venom as well


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Another vote for the Venom,s since that is all I use. 3in. Chartruse with pepper or Pearl White would be my first 2 choices. Had a lot of luck with Pearl Orange and Pearl pink also.


----------

